

Ultimate Fighting Robots - jderick
http://www.gametrailers.com/player/usermovies/297756.html

======
Tichy
They seem to be remote controlled, but I wonder how? Maybe the moves are
preprogrammed and the remote only triggers the moves? Quite impressive.

~~~
mtw
they get the robots from a package with very basic moves, and they can then
program a sequence of movemnts for the servos, requires lots of tuning and
fine-tuning to get fighting moves. in my knowledge, the robots aren't sold in
north america

~~~
pchristensen
Trossen Robotics (<http://www.trossenrobotics.com/>) has similar looking robot
kits. They cost from $100-$1K+.

------
tome
It's interesting that these robots are anthropomorphic and have human-style
"moves" like punches and grapples. For fighting in a ring I would have thought
a more "vehicular" style would yield better results, but of course the human-
shaped robots are more entertaining!

------
helveticaman
Too cool for words...only drooling can suffice.

